# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  New website on Italy - Romantic Italia

## lmj

I've created a new website based on our many, many trips throughout Italy.  It's still under construction (and probably will be for a while) but I have several sections completed and thought I'd post this while I work on the rest of it.  I have much more to add and would value any advice from the experienced travelers on this forum, especially while it's still easy to make adjustments.  Still waiting for a fix from Weebly before I can add Google Maps to my regions, plus I'm adding sections on Puglia, Piemonte, Umbria, Liguria, the Lakes, and Molise. Then in the spring we're headed for the first time to Abruzzo and an encore trip to Umbria, so those regions will be added/expanded.  Check it out and let me know what you think:
http://www.romanticitalia.com

All the best,
Lynn

----------


## amyb

Well, I could not resist and took a gander. WOW-your descriptions and photos are spot on, Lynn. I think this will become a very popular site. Italy looks MAHVELOUS!

----------


## andynap

I like it especially the Tuscany link where we have spent many days in all the cities you mention.

----------


## katva

Bravo, Lynn!!!

----------


## GramChop

This is amazing, Lynn!  Very, very nice!  Grazie!  Mille grazie for sharing your passion and knowledge.

----------


## lmj

I'm adding new info every day (literally) and just added my Top 10 Travel Tips... look for it on the pull-down menu under Home.  Liguria and Puglia coming soon, hopefully this week!

----------

